# new mini streams video from apps but v112 for live or recorded



## A.VOID (Sep 10, 2005)

I got a new mini setup, and it took multiple forced updates until it linked to my dvr.
now it only says v112 error when Trying to watch live TV or recorded shows. I can stream amazon, hulu, etc without a hiccup. Network shows 265mbps.

Is this an activation issue, or some thing else?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

v112's are usually a network problem but your phy rate sounds good.

v112's are sometimes fixable by Tivo. See here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9987874#post9987874

In the meantime, how is the DVR connected to the network? Is the Mini connected by moca?

I would power-cycle everything (including router) and force another connection on the DVR. If that doesn't help, Margret may be able to assist further.


----------



## A.VOID (Sep 10, 2005)

Roamio hooked up via ether net and moca
mini hooked up on moca. It sees the roamio and shows and guide. I can stream videos from amazon, netflix, hulu, etc, so the network appears fine


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I agree that the speed sounds good, and TiVo says your error is:
"Cannot stream content, there may be a problem on your network causing the latency to be too high to stream".

I am curious what you are viewing to get that network speed. I can't find any diagnostic that shows the data rate between my Mini and Roamio. It's a strange problem. Did it ever work?


----------



## A.VOID (Sep 10, 2005)

When you look under your network status and scroll down it shows the speeds. It's under phy tx and rx speeds

Under moca troubleshooting

http://http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2412


----------



## Skryme (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi, A.VOID,

I don't have much to offer on this issue except to say that I purchased a TiVo mini last month connected to a Moca network, and I have the identical problem. Netflix, YouTube, Pandora all stream with very fast speeds. I can connect to the Roamio and see the contents, but get a V112 when trying to view live or stream recorded content.

I connected the mini to a TiVo wireless adapter and it was then able to stream from the Roamio just fine. So I know it works with wifi. It just doesn't seem to work on Moca. If I ever figure out a solution, I'll post back here.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I understand. I don't use MoCA. My Mini runs off an AN0100 adapter. Thanks for the link.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

V112
If you see V112 errors on your TiVo boxes, please email me your TSNs, and we can fix the issue. ([email protected])

--Margret

__________________
Margret Schmidt
Vice President, Design & Engineering
Chief Design Officer
TiVo Inc. *


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Have you done the first, basic step to resolution to network issues? That is, reboot the Tivo boxes and the network components?


----------



## A.VOID (Sep 10, 2005)

fcfc2 said:


> V112
> If you see V112 errors on your TiVo boxes, please email me your TSNs, and we can fix the issue. ([email protected])
> 
> --Margret
> ...


emailed, thanks!


----------



## A.VOID (Sep 10, 2005)

Margret fixed it. FYI for others.


----------



## Skryme (Dec 19, 2007)

Many thanks to Margret - I emailed her as well and she was able to fix the issue very quickly. Thanks, Margret!

Keywords for future people searching on this topic: 
V112 network error 
can not stream to mini but can see programs
can not watch recorded programs on TiVo mini
Margret is awesome


----------



## NSPhillips (May 31, 2007)

Margret quickly responded to my email, but unforetunatly, I still have the problem. I switched to a V113 message (testing network) for a bit, but then went back to V112. 

I'm at a loss since the MoCA connection seems to support everything except Roamio-to-Mini streams. I have multiple devices connected to a switch I bridged to the Roamio and they work fine. 

I guess it could have something to do with the patchwork MoCA network I put together using an old Actiontec FIOS router. But I expected problems in initial setup, not a normal in-home usage like this.


----------



## gbertler (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm getting the same on both of my Tivo minis. It started right after or shortly after the software update to version 20.7.1


----------



## stile99 (Feb 27, 2002)

Holy necro, Batman!

This problem has suddenly decided to rear its ugly head...and Margret is gone. All other threads found have been completely useless except the suggestion about IGMP, which did nothing for me.

Since I very highly doubt your average service rep can even spell TiVo without looking it up, how hosed am I here? Is there anything @TiVo_Ted can do?


----------



## Mickey3 (Sep 2, 2018)

Appears that we, as customers, are hosed as the v112 bug is definitely back.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Bugs in TE3 may never be fixed.


----------

